# Urban Squirrel



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2017113840_eatingsquirrels29m.html?prmid=head_main


"By Bob Young

Seattle Times staff reporter

Melany Vorass called to say dinner was trapped in her front yard.

A few hours later we were eating risotto di rodentia  eastern gray squirrel braised in Lopez Island white wine with mushrooms and Italian-style rice. It did not taste like chicken."


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

I plan to do the same thing because we have so many squirrels in our backyard which tear up my lawn and flower beds on a regular base. My only problem is I live in a city with small lots and of course I have "animal loving" neighbors. I am sure as soon as they see me killing a squirrel I will have cops at on my front porch (again).With this I have an unsolved issue:

How to trap them without my neighbors noticing it?

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

How about keeping them in the live trap and sticking them in water like she does? Don't know if it is legal but it is an option if legal.


----------



## melanyrae62 (Jan 1, 2012)

HSV1936 said:


> I plan to do the same thing because we have so many squirrels in our backyard which tear up my lawn and flower beds on a regular base. My only problem is I live in a city with small lots and of course I have "animal loving" neighbors. I am sure as soon as they see me killing a squirrel I will have cops at on my front porch (again).With this I have an unsolved issue:
> 
> How to trap them without my neighbors noticing it?
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated!


Amazing. All roads lead to da U.P. Just did a google search on my Seattle squirrel interview so that I could record how widespread the coverage was (trying to sell a book idea), and what did appear?! Interest in the very area I grew up.

I always said, you can take the girl outta Florence, Wisconsin, but you can't take F.W. outta the girl : ) 

I have a little more detail about the squirrel's demise on my blog: www.essentialbread.com There you will find a full discussion on drowning and other methods ("rat zapper" is a product that works great)

Best wishes and Happy New Year! Melany Vorass


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a ton of those little buggers running around at all times. I never thought of trapping them. I was going to take a decently powered pellet gun and scope and go to work on them. Pretty sure the neighbors would be pissed about that. Also, how would you keep dogs out of the squirrel traps and what kind of traps do you use?


----------



## melanyrae62 (Jan 1, 2012)

I only take the Eastern grey squirrels here in town (Seattle) as they're invasive. There are quite a few native squirrels that are on the endangered/threatened list, so be careful. They generally don't share habitat though (especially not where I'm at) with other squirrels.

In Europe, medeival royalty highly valued squirrel pelts for clothing finery and hats. The pelts were also used as currency back then. 

The meat is good. It's just a matter of getting them humanely and without shredding the meat to bits in the process. 

I can't tell you how much hate mail I've received over this. Life in a Northwest city, sighhh. This morning's: "Listen you squirrel murdering, non-moral, depraved, barbaric scum of the earth: I will find you bandit and put a bullet into your worthless, barbaric head for your murder of the untouchable, precious squirrels." What a dumb*ss.

My relatives in northern WI are getting a real kick out of all the hubbub, as you can imagine : )


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty sure the ones in my area are not endangered. I told my gf about the blog and the dish you made. She told me that if I made her a squirrel risotto and didn't tell her what was in it, she would leave me lol. I will double check the types of squirrels in the area and figure out what is fair game. 

Sorry to hear about the hate mail. Generally, people will be *******s if they don't have an open mind. The untouchable, precious squirrel bit is pretty hilarious though. I wonder if they curse the things for destroying their gardens and bird feeders? Unlike them, you found a tasty way to deal with an invasive species.


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

I work with a few people that twould like to believe meat grows in the super market. They like to give me a little grief when i bring in the occasional venison, squirrel, or cute little bunny. It was funny how after the saw Food Inc. how their attitudes changed and they were asking to sample my "exotic" dishes.


----------



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

My nieghbors feed squirrels everyday,the squirrels actuall come up to there back door and beg for food, they take the food right out of there hand and these squirrels are huge,they have about 10 that run around there yard,they said the count has gone down a bit because they have had a red hawk perching in there tree waiting for dinner, i haqve never seen squirrels so fat


----------

